# Buying an old Hymer



## bennyyorkie (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi there,
Im so delighted to have found this forum!! I am planning on buying my first motorhome in the next year or so, and Id love to get the advise of those in the know! I've lots to learn and with it being a big spend, I'd better get my thinking cap on 
I've been to a few dealerships and am quite taken with the Hymer design details and reputation. I also read an article singing the praises of the Hymer b500 series (1985-95) 
https://www.practicalmotorhome.com/advice/45858-used-hymer-b500-series-buyers-guide

I have about 10000 euro to spend...could stretch to 12 or 13 for something really special (as in a great model in excellent condition), but I'm very green about motor homes. Have been researching online regarding how to examine for problems (rust, gearbox all that kind of thing).
I have a few questions about old hymers:
-I have a spinal condition and so for me an automatic gearbox and power steering are a must. Practically I know I just cant handle a gear stick and without power steering, I dont think my shoulders would handle more then a day of driving  Are these 2 requirements difficult to find in older models? When did Hymer introduce power steering?
-Which models are known for being very reliable and maybe have these 2 requirements?
I am a little worried that needing these two things will really limit...or maybe even rule me out of buying an old hymer!
For me, I know I will sometimes be traveling alone with my dog, so the most important thing is not to be left stranded far from home, so I'm really big on reliability and quality build...I couldnt care less about age, as long as parts are available. I guess like a lot of us, in many purchases today...the newer items are build NOT to last! Such a shame...I'm assuming its the same with motorhomes?

Finally, I've heard its no problem to get breakdown cover on old vehicles but that repatriation is rarely if ever offered. 
I'd be so grateful of any advise you might have. Many thanks.
Susan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi, and welcome to MHF Susan.

I like the cute looks of the early Hymers, and they do have a very faithful following, but proceed with a good deal of caution, a van that age could have some very serious (expensive) issues going on, you need to see each and every appliance up and running, accept no excuses like there is no gas bottle, before going to view make sure that they are aware of what you want to see, if they avoid the issue don't go, be prepared to crawl all over it, and more importantly, under it, looking mostly for damp, and of course rust, it must have a full MOT or whatever it is called where you are, the yearly check to see if it is roadworthy, in the UK we can check online to see this MOT history and what if anything it had failed on previously.


A 30+ year old van will have done a lot of miles, this will have had an effect on all the suspension steering and brakes etc, so they need to be checked, then there is the damp, a good nose help unless they have sprayed something pleasant to diffuse the smell of damp, look in every orifice for signs of mold and or the cleaning of mold.

Hymers built a very good van in the early days, but abuse by previous owners can have a bad effect on everything.

Good luck and please come back and show us your new pride and joy, and of course, before buying let us see the van, as we may spot something you didn't and save you a few €s.


----------



## bennyyorkie (Aug 19, 2018)

Thank you so much for your advise. I'm going to make a little folder and write down all these fantastic points. I'm determined not to make a fool of myself  
Will definitely keep you up to date when I get close to buying!!
Many thanks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Where are you based Susan in the UK or on the continent.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Kevin has stated all I would have said. 

As a ex Hymer owner might I add that if you must have an automatic gear box you will be looking for one built on a Mercedes chassis e.g. a Hymer S550 Mercedes 310D A-Class Motorhome Diesel 1993 Auto. These vehicles were the finest Hymers ever built, full of quality materials and built to last.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh yes, I had a 93 308 Merc van with a manual box, got rid quick, a pig to drive, couldn't find the same gear twice in a row going up or down the box, great van otherwise, 420k on it didn't help.


----------



## bennyyorkie (Aug 19, 2018)

Drew said:


> Kevin has stated all I would have said.
> 
> As a ex Hymer owner might I add that if you must have an automatic gear box you will be looking for one built on a Mercedes chassis e.g. a Hymer S550 Mercedes 310D A-Class Motorhome Diesel 1993 Auto. These vehicles were the finest Hymers ever built, full of quality materials and built to last.


Thank you so much for this info, really saves me looking for a needle in a haystack. I'm guessing these models are well known and sought after? Maybe a bit more pricier then other Hymers of that vintage?


----------



## bennyyorkie (Aug 19, 2018)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Oh yes, I had a 93 308 Merc van with a manual box, got rid quick, a pig to drive, couldn't find the same gear twice in a row going up or down the box, great van otherwise, 420k on it didn't help.


420K...are you serious?? 
Thats amazing, and here I was looking at adds on ebay thinking 175k...o dear, thats on its last legs!! Even though the gearbox was a pain, that must be an exception....surely they all start to wind down at about 200k?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have had two sprinters with over 750k on them, early Merc vans were rock solid, but Merc are rubbish on gear boxes.


----------

